# Happy Birthday Mr Farmer



## ulster exile (22 Aug 2007)

According to another site I frequent, it's you birthday today.    Hope you're having a good day of it!  (And I hope you're not too old, to rue public birthday greetings   )


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Aug 2007)

woo hoo, happy birthday mate!


----------



## George Farmer (22 Aug 2007)

Ha, ha.  Thanks, Chrisi and Dan.

Never too old...

I've had a good day so far, thanks.

I bought some nice Botia striata and a nice new crypt earlier.  

I'm in the middle of cooking now, as the missus is working.  I'll have a few beers in front of "Heroes" tonight.  That'll do me these days...  Gone are the drug-fuelled all-night raves, more to the pity!!


----------



## Ed Seeley (22 Aug 2007)

Happy Birthday George.  All the best people are born in August!   

You also share the same birthday with my friends kid who is 1 today!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (22 Aug 2007)

Happy birthday mate  we'll give you the bumps on Saturday evening!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (23 Aug 2007)

Happy birthday Bro!

Hero's was ace!!!!!


----------

